# where is the best place for heavy equipment mechanic



## emmalou2418 (Mar 28, 2010)

hi,

my partner and i are in the middle of our visa aplication. we are still deciding on where is best to go. we have decided that we want to live in alberta but are not sure where is best.

he is a heavy equipment mechanic and we are hoping to move somewhere where he is likely to get work. if anyone has any advice or any contacts for jobs we would be so grateful.

I am a police officer in london at the mo but I am not keen on transfering over.. i cant be trusted with a gun.:boxing:

we really apreciate any adive or help that is given.

many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

emmalou2418 said:


> hi,
> 
> my partner and i are in the middle of our visa aplication. we are still deciding on where is best to go. we have decided that we want to live in alberta but are not sure where is best.
> 
> ...


As you probably know Alberta is the centre of Canada's oil industry so heavy equipment mechanics are always needed. The problem might be that the industry is in the far north of the Province in the not so desirable parts such as Fort McMurray. Down in the Province's south is more desirable, around Calgary, it's just not as rugged as the north.


----------

